
Stack Overflow Unveils Next Steps in Computer Security - philbarr
https://stackoverflow.blog/2017/03/30/stack-overflow-unveils-next-steps-computer-security/
======
x1798DE
April Fools Day nonsense. Would be nice to keep these consolidated in the
April Fools thread.

------
NathanCH
Submitted ten hours ago, one comment. Pretty much goes to show how much people
care about these types of jokes nowadays.

